
How to control the SSL CAs your browser trusts - georgenishimura
https://certsimple.com/blog/control-the-ssl-cas-your-browser-trusts
======
nailer
Hey there, author here! This took a little research: most of the instructions
on the internet are for network admins adding local CAs to browsers rather
than for users to control who they trust.

We ended up with instructions for configuring the major root stores: OS X,
Windows, Firefox and Android. We weren't able to identify a way to choose
which iOS 9 inbuilt certificates you trust - Apple Configurator 2 only allows
you to add certs.

If HN knows knows how to do this on iOS, let us know!

